# HSS Tracked



## sidewinder (Jan 3, 2016)

The Honda catalog describes the tracked models as being able to "attack hard packed and frozen condition, clearing down to the pavement and to cut through hard packed snow". Almost every year we get 2-3" overnight and the weather guessers on TV say it's going to warm up and melt off that little bit of white stuff. But it doesn't and the next day it stays below freezing and is impossible to clear with my little John Deere 826D. Do the tracked machines clear as well as Honda says?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you have to attack it before it partially melts and then refreezes. I only have HS Honda's and they don't or won't clear ice but they will go down to pavement with regular snow or almost iced up snow. I don't set my bucket to scrape all the way to pavement because I want my expensive scraper bar to last longer. So I don't mind leaving about a quarter inch or less.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

sidewinder said:


> The Honda catalog describes the tracked models as being able to "attack hard packed and frozen condition, clearing down to the pavement and to cut through hard packed snow". Do the tracked machines clear as well as Honda says?


Neither my new HSS or older HS when I had it was effective on what you are describing. Up here in Alberta we get "Chinooks" where the temp rises 20C in a day. Everything melts. But if it freezes after that good luck. Even a hand ice scrapper is useless until in heats up again and separates from the pavement.

From a marketing perspective I think "hard packed and frozen" is all perspective. I don't think a power linoleum scraper could remove the stuff we get once it refreezes to pavement. Fortunately for me all the properties I do I don't get paid for, so I have no legal obligation to remove ice. I just spread gravel on the ice and come back when it warms up.

@orangputeh 's advice is correct: best to get to it before it freezes if possible. I think the tracked models are mildly better than wheeled in your scenario, but then all the work is on your scrapper bar; the auger really works best with larger amounts of snow...it can't usually get down that low to chew or grind the 1 inch of frozen stuff. Even huge municipal graders with massive scrappers ride over the really frozen stuff--that should tell you something.

Best of luck. If you do find a machine that addresses the situation you describe please share as I'd love to see it. But I suspect you'll be in good company with the rest of us instead.

Cheers from Calgary.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

A tracked snowblower (with good auger serrations) definitely makes a big difference compared to a wheeled unit and non serrated augers. It is definitely better at dealing with hard packed snow like the EOD 

I'll personally take a track unit any time over a wheeled one and I've had over a dozen units being wheeled and tracked to compare
If it is frozen solid it won't work. You'll need an 'ice-breaker-blower' instead of a snowblower.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

Tracks are better but not going to do much about what you are describing.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I am going to built a new tracked Honda hs1132 with twin flamethrowers attached to top sides of auger housing.

$9995.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey orangeputeh,

I will sell you my roofing torch with the throttle handle and the propane fired weeding torch and the two 40 pound propane tanks I have if you still want to mount and use flame throwers. 

I would rather see you mount a 22 Horse Power V-twin with a chain drive for a single stage snow thrower with a 13 inch solid cross auger with 4 inch flights set at a 21 degree angle with 4 six inch paddles in the center feeding a 5 foot tall chute and spout.

It would work better with two sets of lift paddles and two chutes and spouts as the augers would only have to work half as hard to move snow. good idea eh???? they do that with European single stage snow throwers.

VVVVRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

Wiley E. COYOTE and ACME manufacturing has nothing on me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Who wants to go halfers with me on this? We could put a Honda sticker on it.


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 3, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> you have to attack it before it partially melts and then refreezes. I only have HS Honda's and they don't or won't clear ice but they will go down to pavement with regular snow or almost iced up snow. I don't set my bucket to scrape all the way to pavement because I want my expensive scraper bar to last longer. So I don't mind leaving about a quarter inch or less.


I do try to get at it before it becomes solid, usually in the slush stage. My blower then looks like a green slushy machine. Solid ice just stops me cold.


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 3, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> Neither my new HSS or older HS when I had it was effective on what you are describing. Up here in Alberta we get "Chinooks" where the temp rises 20C in a day. Everything melts. But if it freezes after that good luck. Even a hand ice scrapper is useless until in heats up again and separates from the pavement.
> 
> From a marketing perspective I think "hard packed and frozen" is all perspective. I don't think a power linoleum scraper could remove the stuff we get once it refreezes to pavement. Fortunately for me all the properties I do I don't get paid for, so I have no legal obligation to remove ice. I just spread gravel on the ice and come back when it warms up.
> 
> ...


You're exactly right. A marketing perspective from Honda, it sounds nice but like you said, even a power linoleum scraper would be difficult. I've tried small sections with my human powered ice scraper and I'm done in 5 minutes and need a 2 hour rest.


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 3, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> Who wants to go halfers with me on this? We could put a Honda sticker on it.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqY39bCPeVM


I don't know if that will turn around at the end of my driveway but I want one.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

sidewinder said:


> I do try to get at it before it becomes solid, usually in the slush stage. My blower then looks like a green slushy machine. Solid ice just stops me cold.


solid ice stops everything. i break up an icy berm with an ice breaker or serrated shovel. but sometimes I'll break a shear pin if the ice chunks are too big and i jam an auger.


----------



## firedudetl1 (Jan 26, 2016)

just a thought.... *snow blower, *not ice breaker - I've had the situation of frozen slush on top of inches of new snow and my old ariens & toro did decent job of clearing it until a chunk of ice jams the machine and breaks the shear pins - i usually have a couple of sets of pins in the truck so I can deal with it but not a lot of fun working in the cold and usually dark
I do think a track machine may be better with the longer wheel base and contact area to keep the front chute in the snow rather than riding up on it
real answer is as previously stated - clear it as soon as possible while it's still snow and you have a chance - only problem there is if ti does warm up enough to melt, your nice clear sidewalk could become a slick skating surface as the sides melt on to it
good luck


----------

